# Anyone have any experiences with SDLG loaders???



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

hi guys, im looking to add another loader to the fleet for next winter and im doing homework now. I need either a compact or up to 150hp for snow removal next season in a corporate park. I have been looking at brands and prices the past month and a guy i know told me to check out SDLG loaders. All i know about them is that they are chinese, owned by volvo, VERY basic machines with very little electronics, and they are 40-50% cheaper then the big brands. They dont have the state of the art extras and features of other loaders today, but i will be strictly using it for snow season and maybe 3 or 4 hours a week backing up our yard loader in the summer season. 

What i cant find is anybody that has actually laid hands on one or used one and can tell me if they are reliable and decent or if they are another chinese piece of junk. I dont mind not having all the bells and whistles that the big brand loaders may have, i just need it to be stable, reliable, and do snow work. do any of you guys out there know anything about these machines or have any experiences with them?? If i can get a reliable 150hp loader for 60k or more cheaper then one of the big brands im all over it. any info appreciated, thanks guys and be safe out there


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Luigong loaders come to mind when you say China loaders.
Dealer was forced to carry them......nothing but issues. Frames breaking, bad welds just junk.
I'd by Leary myself


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

OP...remember, you get what you pay for. Sure, brand names are expensive, but there's a reason for that.

Seems like there was another thread aboot SDLG loaders.



dieselss said:


> I'd by Leary myself


Dennis???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Timothy???


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

i would never buy an off brand (especially chinese) piece of equipment like a loader. Every part from seal to engine stuff would have to come in from overseas, no proven network etc. (note most of the small loaders like jd244 etc are all made by other european firms, not JD or Case ) Go cheap on some stuff but cant say a loader would be a good one. Even stuff like JCB/Terex is a nightmare for parts and service. Even if warranty, price etc all good...just doesnt make business sense. Buy a nice clean older top brand use it and have good resale and service/parts are available.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I will let you know. I'm going to try one this week. A paving company bought two of them the owner said come down to there yard and try it. They have a bunch of off brand stuff he says worth it!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

fireside said:


> I will let you know. I'm going to try one this week. A paving company bought two of them the owner said come down to there yard and try it. They have a bunch of off brand stuff he says worth it!


He has a bunch of off brand stuff tells me he will cut corners on everything and I wouldn't put much merit in what he has to say. Like stated above some things you can't skimp on and loaders are one of the things that would come to mind. If we were talking wrenches to keep in that loader for basic repairs I would say buy the cheapest you can find.


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks guys, i appreciate the feedback. I was thinking the same way mark. they use deutz engines which are good diesels, but i know nothing about the rest of the machine. I didnt see an SDLG thread on here when i did a search, so im sorry if i duplicated. I know all the info and reasons you guys are saying, and i most likely will not end up buying one, but i was looking to see if anyone out there owned or operated one. Thanks again for all the opinions and info guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

AllHands said:


> thanks guys, i appreciate the feedback. I was thinking the same way mark. they use deutz engines which are good diesels, but i know nothing about the rest of the machine. I didnt see an SDLG thread on here when i did a search, so im sorry if i duplicated. I know all the info and reasons you guys are saying, and i most likely will not end up buying one, but i was looking to see if anyone out there owned or operated one. Thanks again for all the opinions and info guys, much appreciated!


No problem....I did a search and couldn't find it either but I know we talked aboot them.


----------



## Jackets (Jan 4, 2015)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/help-pick-my-new-loader.158279/

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/best-wheel-loaders.159879/
Post #8 of interest


----------

